
TechCrunch Doomed? AOL's Engadget Is Getting Crushed By Independent Gizmodo - lotusleaf1987
http://www.businessinsider.com/techcrunch-doomed-aols-engadget-is-getting-crushed-by-indepedent-gizmodo-2010-9
======
gamble
I'm reluctant to trust 3rd-party traffic numbers, but it this _was_ true, then
why? Gizmodo and Engadget all but post identical content. I'm not sure why
anyone would prefer one over the other.

------
arn
you can compare direct real traffic numbers.

Engadget numbers: <http://twitpic.com/2suiav> Gizmodo numbers:
<http://www.quantcast.com/gizmodo.com#traffic>

So looking at sept, Engadget ~18 million uniques vs ~12 million for Gizmodo.
(I used cookies, not "people" for Gizmodo's numbers as I suspect Engadget's
numbers are also the higher "cookies" number without knowing the exact source)

FYI, MacRumors is about 9.4 million uniques for Sept using the same metric.

